# Atomic Amplifire - to get or not to get - that is the question



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

I am thinking of getting the Atomic Amplifire.
Just wondering if you have an opinion you would like to share?

Any places I should look for one?
Places to download IRs? or patches?
Other tips?

My new band's practices are at the drummer's place and I hate to carry all the gear. 
Atomic seems like light weight simple solution.


----------



## gibsonguitarguy (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm thinking the same thing
I hope we get some feedback but it may be too early


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Found one on Portland Craigslist willing to ship to Canada.
Should be here next week.
Wonder if customs are going to ding me for GST...
Some times they don't.

If I like Amplifire, soon there will be one mint 11R posted on this site for sale...

Still waiting for presets and IR tips, especially Iron Maiden related.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Keep us up to date. I'm interested in the review


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

pat6969 had one for for a while, I think he sold it.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/atomic-amplifire.71235/


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Seems like a cool little unit. The big 'IR' names like Ownhammer and RedWirez always have some good ones available for free. There's others too spread around the net. Easy to find with a good Google search.


----------

